# All Australian Koala Scat Saison



## roastinrich (24/9/15)

Looking at pushing the envelope a little and some advise on this recipe.

All Australian Koala Scat Saison

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.080
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 5 Max Clr: 12 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics:

Batch Size (Gal): 5.50 
Total Grain (Lbs): 12.00
Anticipated OG: 1.062 
Anticipated SRM: 7.5
Anticipated IBU: 36.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Sugars:

4 kgs. Pilsner Malt(2-row) 
650gm. White Wheat 
300gm CaraMunich Malt 
220gm toasted wattle seed 
450gm lemon myrtle honey (added with 5 minutes left in the boil) 

Hops/Spices:

14gm. Dwarf cluster, 10.50%aa @FWH.
14gm. POR, 8%aa @FWH.
14gm. POR, 4.75%aa @30 min.
14gm. Ella, 10%aa @15 min.

70gm, Fresh ground koala scat @15 min.

Yeast:

Wild Braconid Wasp Yeast


Mash Schedule:
Mash Type: Single Step


----------



## manticle (24/9/15)

Zoobie zaba zoobie zaba zooobie zaza


----------



## Bribie G (24/9/15)

I would guess the koala scat would be heavily loaded with eucalyptus aroma. 
What's with the wasp aspect?
Maybe US05 for first brew to calibrate flavours.


----------



## roastinrich (24/9/15)

Just trying to keep it all Australian (aside from the cars munch). There are some interesting beers fermented with wild wasp yeast. Could be the next Australian farmhouse (bush wacker strain).


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/9/15)

Watch this topic! :chug:


----------



## roastinrich (24/9/15)

Just remember when you see some f-stick ripping off my idea you saw it here first on AHB 24th Sept 2015 !!


----------



## eMPTy (24/9/15)

roastin said:


> Just remember when you see some f-stick ripping off my idea you saw it here first on AHB 24th Sept 2015 !!


I had the idea to try a brew with wattle seeds or other ingredients i could scavenge locally about a month ago. No way i would have had scat on that list.

Very interested to see where this goes.


----------



## technobabble66 (25/9/15)

If you're going for a more distinct flavour, i'd reduce your late hops. Maybe just leave it to the FWH additions. 
Let the scat really shine through.
And the yeast and eucalyptus as well, of course.

Is your white wheat the proper malted stuff, or are you intending to use raw wheat? If it's raw wheat, I'd be tempted to replace it with wheat malt - i find the raw stuff leaves a very dominant aroma & flavour.

What does that yeast turn out like? (i.e.: flavour/aroma, what's it similar to?)


FWIW, I reckon you should chat to TimT. I think you'd get along like an house on fire.


----------



## mje1980 (25/9/15)

Make sure you update with tasting results


----------



## MHB (25/9/15)

Are you are seriously proposing to put Shit in beer.
Before you put it in a comp or offer anyone a taste make sure you give fair warning, because I can assure that if I for one found that I had been surreptitious fed crap, well I would find you and you would regret the decision.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (25/9/15)

Interesting recipe, where are you getting the yeast from?

Here's a paper that is somewhat related, it seems the yeast is within the wasp, a parasite within a parasite so to speak.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2681631/


----------



## TimT (25/9/15)

Putting shit in beer, nah, I'm not going there. 

I was going to say don't bother adding the honey to the boil, it'll go fine straight into the fermenter - either at high krausen (if you want more honey character) or late in primary ferment (to try to maximise retention of volatile flavours/aromas) but that shit is just going to overwhelm it all anyway 

If there's a rule about putting shit in beer it's probably 'the more like you the creature the shit came from is, the more like shit the shit is going to taste'....


----------



## Spohaw (25/9/15)

I don't imagine there would be much up side to putting shit in beer 

If you want the eucalyptus flavour in there why not just add those eucalyptus lolly drop things in the boil instead ?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/9/15)

It could taste like shit


----------



## Spohaw (25/9/15)

Could be fun naming this beer but 

I was thinking " what's this shit ? " sounds pretty good


----------



## Mardoo (25/9/15)

I'd go a SMASS on this one. Just white wheat malt would be my guess.


----------



## TheWiggman (25/9/15)

I'm curious... what brought about this decision? Of all the possible items that can be put into a beverage what made you think that koala poo was in any way something that would be of benefit? Can't say I've sipped away at pale one day thinking "hmmmm... needs more turds. Goanna... magpie... hmm. No, actually, koala"
Please post pics of trips to the zoo's native fauna exhibit standing suspiciously under gums with a bucket.


----------



## NeilArge (25/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> Could be fun naming this beer but
> 
> I was thinking " what's this shit ? " sounds pretty good


Or 'Goody gum drops'?...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/9/15)

Do you have to re-hydrate the scat ?


----------



## Spohaw (25/9/15)

TunofGrunt said:


> Or 'Goody gum drops'?...


That's way better than my suggestion !!!


----------



## MHB (25/9/15)

TheWiggman said:


> I'm curious... what brought about this decision? Of all the possible items that can be put into a beverage what made you think that koala poo was in any way something that would be of benefit? Can't say I've sipped away at pale one day thinking "hmmmm... needs more turds. Goanna... magpie... hmm. No, actually, koala"
> Please post pics of trips to the zoo's native fauna exhibit standing suspiciously under gums with a bucket.


fecophilia


----------



## panspermian (25/9/15)

Scatman


----------



## rude (25/9/15)

If you eat shit you die man


----------



## roastinrich (25/9/15)

I just need 2 koalas and a cup.


----------



## Dave70 (25/9/15)

Worlds priciest coffee bean comes from the anus of a Civet cat. About $2500 per kg. Demonstrable proof you can flog literal shit to pretentious twits for megabucks. 
Get the marketing right and you could be on a winner. Just ask Mc Buger Fried chicken.


----------



## sponge (25/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> It could taste like shit


That's because it is shit, Austin..


----------



## Dave70 (25/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Do you have to re-hydrate the scat ?


Yes.

Whirlpool it.


----------



## mofox1 (25/9/15)

You are all far too accepting... why hasn't anyone screamed "WHY WOULD YOU EVEN DO THAT?!"

Oh wait...


----------



## Spohaw (25/9/15)

Probably end up some of the best shit anyone has ever drank


----------



## mje1980 (25/9/15)

May as well throw some red back spiders in there too, just to give it a bit of bite.


----------



## Crusty (25/9/15)

Isn't a beer that taste similar to that recipe already commercially available?


----------



## TimT (25/9/15)

_May as well throw some red back spiders in there too, just to give it a bit of bite. _

Mmm, toilet-seat fresh.


----------



## mje1980 (25/9/15)

Crusty said:


> Isn't a beer that taste similar to that recipe already commercially available?


Are you claiming the distinctive taste of VB is koala shit?


----------



## Crusty (25/9/15)

mje1980 said:


> Are you claiming the distinctive taste of VB is koala shit?


I am indeed!
I can't believe it was my go to beer years ago when out on the town.
I'm so glad I found this forum in 2008 & started brewing All Grain.
I tried a stubby a few days ago & I'm sure it's not the same beer I used to drink years ago.


----------



## mje1980 (25/9/15)

The accountants got involved and reduced the amount of koala shit


----------



## Coodgee (25/9/15)

You're a ******* marketing genius dude. Brew a decent beer with koala shit in it and you'll be on The Project and every breakfast radio show in the country before you can say killer gimmick. Go for it man. I would be thinking about how you could monetise it.


----------



## GalBrew (25/9/15)

Why limit yourself to one type of shit? You could use all sorts of shit, why not 'dry shit' the beer with kangaroo crap and make a true Aussie beer. I would also try to 'first wort shit' to try and lock in a smoother shit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/9/15)

How do you measure the level of "Shitness" ?

Is the there an equivalent to an IBU...maybe a. an* I*nternational *P*oo *U*nit


----------



## panspermian (25/9/15)

Shouldn't it be a brown ale?
Blinky Bills Brown Saison
Drop bears drop


----------



## Mardoo (25/9/15)

Diarrhoea Dunkel?


----------



## mahonya1 (25/9/15)

Mardoo said:


> Diarrhoea Dunkel?


 Munich dumpel


----------



## Danscraftbeer (25/9/15)

So Gum Tree leaves may be too harsh in a boil but after mashing through the gut of a koala and added to the boil in Pellet form might be something nice then? 
How big are Koala scat pellets? I'm just picturing them in a vacuum sealed foil pack.


----------



## zappa (25/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> Could be fun naming this beer but
> 
> I was thinking " what's this shit ? " sounds pretty good


Or "Wasp this shit?"


----------



## zappa (25/9/15)

In all seriousness though, couldn't be any worse than that stag jizz 'milked' stout some pub in unzud were brewing...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/9/15)

Did someone say scat???

Scoob oop bee dee doop de Euky doop Kay Oh Allah poo brew shooby dooby doo


----------



## roastinrich (25/9/15)

zappa said:


> In all seriousness though, couldn't be any worse than that stag jizz 'milked' stout some pub in unzud were brewing...


Thats right, i think some would prefer the creamy mouthfeel of a semen stout.


----------



## technobabble66 (25/9/15)

Um ... well ... how are you collecting the scat? Or shouldn't we ask...

from Urban Dictionary:
3



scatting
A sexual act entailing defecating onto the face of one's partner.


----------



## technobabble66 (25/9/15)

Scatmuncher Saison.

Scatsipper Saison ?

I Can't Believe It's Not Stag Cum Saison ?

... Or just keeping it simple:
Shit Beer.


----------



## technobabble66 (25/9/15)

"Scatsipper Saison? What's that about?"

"Oh, it's a jazz reference. I'm into a bit of jazz"

"Oh right"

(brewer smiles to himself)


----------



## technobabble66 (25/9/15)

Boom tish,
I'm here all week, boys and girls.
Try the schnitzel, it's great.
Don't forget to tip your waiter.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/9/15)

New category for BJCP 2016, AAA- Australian Anal Ale


----------



## manticle (26/9/15)

An ale?
Anale


----------



## SBOB (26/9/15)

if you wanted something that tasted like sh&t, couldnt you just go buy some xxxx?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/9/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6oXW_YiV6g


----------



## manticle (26/9/15)

That was horrible stu.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/9/15)

Thats what happens when you put shit into beer B)


----------



## roastinrich (26/9/15)

I might add some crystal for some more caramel notes and call it Caramello's Number 2 Brew. Randy Mosher would be proud!


----------



## wereprawn (26/9/15)

Why go to the trouble of collecting animal shit at all. If you ate right and timed it correctly you just shit in your fermentor . Roast lamb and veg, choc mud cake, whatever takes your fancy. And all fermented with your own unique yeast/bacteria blend.


----------



## TimT (26/9/15)

Play it again, Sam. 
https://youtu.be/YYc1XqfU-Jo


----------



## roastinrich (26/9/15)

Tried that, a bit too nutty.


----------



## Brew Forky (26/9/15)

technobabble66 said:


> I Can't Believe It's Not Stag Cum Saison ?


LMFAO


----------



## rude (26/9/15)

Now now kindy kids enough of the toilet humour

Get back to brew class now


----------



## Engibeer (1/10/15)

roastin said:


> I just need 2 koalas and a cup.


 "2 koalas one schooner" could be an another name for the beer.


----------



## DU99 (1/10/15)

was even talked a bout @ Vic brew by a few people..And that's no Sh#t


----------



## Danscraftbeer (1/10/15)

Question is, I cant help but ask. Is it a hoax or for real?


----------



## roastinrich (1/10/15)

I guess you'll have to wait and see…...
This chlamydia is a bit of a problem though (not for me for the koalas)


----------



## manticle (1/10/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Question is, I cant help but ask. Is it a hoax or for real?


The king of Nigeria himself brewed such a beer and has done so well he needs to siphon 60 million dollars (USD) from the country. If you help you can keep half the money and a couple of slabs for your trouble.


----------



## roastinrich (1/10/15)

Ahh yes Oba Obateru Akinrutan is a good family friend. I had drinks and shared recipes with him the other night.


----------



## Spohaw (2/10/15)

How's this beer going , have you brewed it yet roastin ?


----------



## jimmy86 (2/10/15)

Spohaw, I'm thinking this was a troll/joke. 






Got me good too!


----------



## Fylp (3/10/15)

I had to search Koala scat after seeing it in another thread. I have just sat here laughing like a crazy man at my kids' swimming lessons. 

Funniest shit I've read on this site


----------



## DU99 (3/10/15)

something to think about

http://www.mlive.com/business/west-michigan/index.ssf/2015/03/civet_beer_perrin.html

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013/04/18/elephant-dung-beer-sells-out-almost-immediately/


----------



## jyo (3/10/15)

I can't bear to read this shit.

Time to leave...


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/1/18)

roastinrich said:


> Looking at pushing the envelope a little and some advise on this recipe.
> 
> All Australian Koala Scat Saison
> 
> ...


Yes so memories jogged. Did you make this beer and how did it turn out?
Many people are waiting to here.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (25/1/18)

Pics or it didn’t happen, of brew day preferably...


----------



## technobabble66 (25/1/18)

Could there be a reason no one's heard from him since?[emoji15]

Koala Scat Poisoning? [emoji51]


----------



## Coodgee (25/1/18)

you would have seen him on The Project if it happened. And Mick Molloy etc would have talked about it on every breakfast radio show in the country: "So how's this for weird, some bloke has made beer out of Koala poo!"


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/1/18)

Not beyond the realms of fantasy, they make coffee out of Civet cat shit, and its the most expensive coffee you could buy.


----------

